
New Delicious - jetboyz23
http://www.delicious.com
======
jaysonelliot
I logged in (for the first time in at least a year) and snapped a screenshot:
[http://www.clipular.com/posts/5191729086988288?k=JiS8gdhlAch...](http://www.clipular.com/posts/5191729086988288?k=JiS8gdhlAchELUHi-
DlEziJuTS0)

On first blush, it's underwhelming. A lot of monotone flatness, which I'm sure
hit some kind of trend that got it greenlit, but doesn't make for good UX.

The interface is a solid wall of text that makes it very hard to distinguish
one link from the next. There's no signposts to make it easy to tell where you
are, or what you're able to do.

I ran through the bookmarking process, and it's clunky. Still asks you to tag
things, only now things like the suggested tags are gone, meaning you have to
think even more about what you're doing as you save bookmarks.

There's nothing really new that I can see, just a coat of paint and a lot of
gratuitous flatness. Flat for flat's sake is definitely this year's
skeuomorphism.

Full disclosure: I work with a clipping service that might be considered a
Delicious competitor. (But I'd have the same critiques even if I didn't).

~~~
k-mcgrady
I'm not a designer but aesthetically it looks horrible to me. It's bad enough
that if it was a site I hadn't heard of or used I wouldn't sign up.

------
jasonkester
It's been a year since last I was there, and it looks like they're halfway
back to where they were when they bought it.

I can find links to a website by typing its name into a search box now. I can
see a list of my own links now. Those are nice improvements (or dis-
catastropic-mistakes) over the last version.

I still can't sort search results by anything other than, well, randomness it
seems. Certainly not by number of points. Maybe by date of the last save?

So yeah, halfway there. Even the font is halfway between the terribly
oversized font from the redesign and where it belongs. I once got 20 links to
a page. Then I got 4. Now I'm back to 9, which at least looks like a list.

I'll check back in a couple years to see where they're at. But I'm not going
to start using them again. Fool me once, and all that.

~~~
wslh
I don't think they had a good product manager. I quit delicious a few months
ago because of their lack of support of browser add-ons. It takes less than
one week to develop a good add-on for Chrome!

Another disturbing thing was the UX: delicious was slower in 2013 than in
2009...

Sorry, I can only bash them: it is hard to do a business around Delicious but
destroying what worked is irrational. The delicious app for Android goes in
the right direction but it's late.

------
arocks
Don't understand why they are trying to fix what was not broken. Delicious was
a fast and easy-to-use UI for social bookmarking.

Over the last 3 or 4 years they made their UI progressively worse: replacing
spaces for keyword separators by commas, slower autocomplete and now barely
visible input boxes. Delicious has been extremely unkind to it's longtime
users.

~~~
kozlovsky
I cannot understand why Delicious team doesn't implemented collaborative
filtering [1]. I think this is the main benefit that the user can get from a
social bookmarking site - the ability to see the "bookmarks of others that are
similar to your bookmarks". The implementation is not too complex and nicely
covered in the book [2] with examples in Python. The book even has a special
section "Building a del.icio.us Link Recommender".

If I'm not mistaken, there were prototypes for doing collaborative filtering
of Delicious dataset written by standalone applications. But doing such
filtering requires direct access to the database and cannot be done
efficiently via HTTP. So, after the current team had bought Delicious from
Yahoo, I thought that implementing collaborative filtering would be their main
priority. Instead of that, they concentrate forces on worsening and cluttering
UI experience along with breaking various Delicious bookmarking plugins for
popular browsers.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collaborative_filtering](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collaborative_filtering)
[2]
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596529321.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596529321.do)

------
riskable
I gave up on Delicious years ago. These days I use
[http://bookmarked.us/](http://bookmarked.us/) which is the opposite of
"social". It stores your bookmarks in your browser (using IndexedDB) and
synchronizes with Evernote when YOU tell it to.

It also has the fastest/best sort-bookmarks-by-tag mechanism I've used which
is really my entire reason for using it. I should know: wrote it! :D

It's free, there's no ads, and it works offline.

Also, if you want to bookmark something from Android (which is always a pain
without writing an app) you can just "share" any given page into Evernote
under the "Bookmarked.us" notebook and it will magically appear in your
bookmarks the next time you sync.

------
nl
Delicious: Coulda been Pinterest. Coulda been a contender.

(I didn't actually realize Yahoo sold Delicious. Interesting..)

------
est
we need so..oo more than saving "links" now. We need full text searchable full
page archived. Maybe including the audio/video as well.

Think the last time you saved a page on twitter/facebook but just few hours
later the OP decided to delete or hide the post.

And perhaps facebook-like graph search based on metadata extracted from page.
E.g. search a archived page talking about presents published before 2013
Christmas, author's name is vaguely start with letter J, from website XYZ

~~~
jaysonelliot
Take a look at our site, Clipular:
[https://www.clipular.com](https://www.clipular.com)

We save full, searchable text with each "clip," and let you snap a box around
whatever part of the page you'd like for your image. The image you clip is
also shareable by itself, or as part of a board, if you make one.

We don't have a graph search like you describe, but I'd be interested to hear
more about your idea!

~~~
iaskwhy
Interesting. How do you make money?

~~~
jaysonelliot
We haven't monetized yet. I'd prefer to do a subscription plan with some pro
features for workgroups. We're not comfortable with things like ads or selling
data, and don't think that's a good long-term solution.

Suggestions are always welcome!

~~~
iaskwhy
Work on it, it seems like a great idea you have there. Best of luck!

------
taude
I've pretty much stopped using any bookmarking service. If something is
important enough for me to remember, I file it away into one of several files
(my custom categorization system).

For example, if I come across an interesting JavaScript library, I add it to
javaScript libraries along with a sentence or two that gives it good context
for why I should be interested, what problem it solves, etc.. Someone
recommends me a movie? I access all these files quickly through nvAlt that
syncs to DropBox so I can acess from all my devices.

I found that no matter what service I was using, delicious, springpad, etc., I
was only hoarding links and never really using those tools to look them back
up. I was essentially "saving" them to satisfy some hoarding need or
something. Often, it is just faster to do a Google search to something I
remember saving, too.

------
kamakazizuru
too late - already moved to pinboard. its clean and works.

~~~
a3n
Same. I can't see any reason to explore whatever Delicious became after the
neglect of the Yahoo years.

Even if Delicious advertised themselves as "exactly what we used to be!" I'd
still stay with pinboard, because pinboard boils it down to an excellent
utility. I was always struggling with Delicious to maintain my privacy
settings, and it was tedious in the extreme to maintain and cull bookmarks.

And now I see in a cousin comment that pinboard has an upgrade available for a
yearly fee, that archives content of bookmarked links. That makes me very
happy, because it gives them revenue beyond the "one small fee for life," and
makes it possible that they will outlive me.

Pinboard: it just does what it does, and very very well.

------
michaelbuckbee
I feel like Delicious was trapped into thinking they were just about
"bookmarks" and never were able to really articulate or grow into a more
mature service.

Consider them against something like Bitly - which presents itself as a link
shortening service, but is really an analytics company.

I've always felt like Delicious could have grown into this much more fantastic
organizational or promotional tool, but instead went far the other direction
in trying to make the service into a "social news" site instead.

This re-launch is nice and a good step, but seems like too little too late.

------
AndrewDucker
Delicious was _awful_ for a while - slow, clunky, intermittent service.

But since the redesign it's all been working incredibly smoothly for me. I'm
happier with it than I've ever been.

------
norswap
Looked around: \- no way to upload existing browser bookmarks (in fact, no way
to bulk upload bookmarks at all) \- no browser extension

I have about ~1k bookmarks, synced with XMarks and backed up regularly, and
currently Delicious is clearly not a compelling alternative.

Unlike some other commenters, I like the new design.

EDIT: Apparently it's doable on the old version:
[http://export.delicious.com/settings/bookmarks/import](http://export.delicious.com/settings/bookmarks/import)

------
adrianhoward
Too late a change for me. Completely lost my trust when they lost about 1000
bookmarks during the move/reimplementation post-Yahoo. Happy(ish) pinboard
user.

------
acjacobson
I don't think the problem is UX at this point - or even features as many
others have pointed out. The issue for me is that the community left, or
certainly isn't close to being the same. I used to go to Delicious for the
same reason I currently visit HN - to see what's interesting today. Without a
strong group of people posting interesting things on a regular basis, I am
just not incentivized to keep coming back.

------
vlad
There's a video on the blog about the redesign -- maybe it should be on the
home page:

[http://blog.delicious.com/2013/09/ten-years-of-delicious-
sam...](http://blog.delicious.com/2013/09/ten-years-of-delicious-same-
ingredients-brand-new-flavor/)

------
whalesalad
Wow the UI feels like an exact clone of the Microsoft account management area
// outlook.com

------
cl3m
It's great, much better than before. Hopefully they continue to improve the
service. They don't seems to have a lot of users anymore tough. When you
bookmark, you get the number of person who bookmarked before you and it is
usually very low ...

------
arundavid
Mobile friendly.. Seriously! What about 240px mobiles?

    
    
       @media (max-width: 300px){
         html * {
         display: none;
        }
        html:after {
         content: "Enlarge your window to see the content.";
        }
       }

~~~
dagw
Mobile friendly means iPhone friendly. People test on what they have, and most
web designers have iPhones.

------
cyberjunkie
These guys need to go through that Yahoo process of changing designs and logos
everyday for a month and choose a popular one.

Even Digg seems to have diluted and become like a content aggregation site
than what it used to be

------
pearjuice
Loading screen for a static web page. Is that really necessary?

------
ojbyrne
I'd like to see one site that relaunches without using the words "super-clean"
or "beautiful." Just for a change.

------
ababab
Years ago, Delicious used to have the killer feature. Nowadays, Google's
Chrome Sync and Pocket adequately keep my bookmarks alive.

------
jbrooksuk
I'm not going to lie. I almost peed myself in fright after the logo turned
into an entire block of garish blue.

------
Singletoned
Nothing happens for me using Opera. It just has a small logo in the centre of
the page that moves slightly forever.

------
tuxracer
Awesome Chaplin.js [http://chaplinjs.org/](http://chaplinjs.org/) app btw

------
k_bx
> login with facebook

> asks for a fullname, email, username, password, captcha and terms agreement

Yeah, maybe some other time, thank you.

------
dancecodes
Unlimited scroll? Nope, thank you. Dont mention it. Not at all.

So who needs in unlimited scroll?

------
fu86
Booring as usual. "Great" job, AVOS Systems. :/

------
benguild
I like it. But, what am I going to use it for this time?

------
justined
Too late for the game, but the new UI is sleek.

Some front-end libraries i found:

\- chapin.js

\- backbone.js

\- handlebars.js

\- lodash

\- moment.js

\- r.js

\- store.js

\- mousetrap

------
gesman
Turn off #1: forced signup.

Try again when ready.

------
oneeyedpigeon
They broke the back button :-(

------
debugger87
clean and fast, i love it again!

